# Binge Worthy TV Shows?



## Jill (Sep 30, 2014)

Being able to stream Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon on your TV is a way to spend too many hours if you're not careful. There are some really good shows I'd recommend to friends if they've not already seen them and so fun not to have to wait for the next episode if you don't want to.

We loved:

* Orange is the New Black (I like it even better than the book, which I loved)

* Workaholics

* House of Cards (still in the first season for us)

* Weeds

* Breaking Bad

* Most of the "Real Housewives" (my trashy, guilty pleasure)

What about you guys? Have you watched any series that you would really recommend that can be streamed now? We have a list of ones we want to check out, and will probably be spending too much time this winter in front of the TV. But it's fun to snuggle, watch TV, and pet a dog 

PS years ago we watched Six Feet Under back to back all discs as well as Dexter. Those are both really good shows, and especially the series finale for Six Feet Under is unforgettable... with all of the things to choose from now, after football season, because of Harvey not me, I think I'm going to cancel DIRECTV!


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't have netflex,hulu or amazon but have dish. I buy the seasons of shows that I love or don't get to watch.

I bought season 1 of breaking bad and it ended up in the garbage as I couldn't stand watching a show about drug dealers. My son has had a drug problem and the show was just too close to home for me. Good actors, though.

I do binge on my seasons of Walking Dead, Supernatural and Justified.. I also read Orange is the New Black and enjoyed it, haven't seen the movie yet. I read Gone Girl but not sure that I would want to see the movie. Thought the main characters deserved each other. Also read Wild and want to see that one as I like the actors that are in it.

After 2 weeks of the new season of Legend of Sleepy Hollow I'm ready for something else. I loved the Last Ship. Under the Dome is another that should have ended after one season.


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't have that either

However....

I just watched the Simpsons marathon. All 552+ episodes over 12 days. And watch day long episodes of

Reba

Roseanne

Big bang theory

Bizzare foods

Yukon men

Life below zero


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Sep 30, 2014)

Drop Dead Diva !! A model and a lawyer die at the same time and the model's soul goes into the lawyer's body...I absolutely love it. The season ended for good in June and I am going back and watching old season on Netflix.


----------



## susanne (Sep 30, 2014)

We don't have a TV (no digital reception) and I refuse to pay for cable, but we stream Netflix over the internet. My favorite binges have been:

House of Cards (both seasons -- ooooooh, juicy! Love Kevin Spacey!)

Breaking Bad (serious addiction -- I went into withdrawal when it ended)

Damages (excellent series that I never even heard of before watching -- Glenn Close is superb)

I'm a bit disappointed, though, in how limited Netflix actually is.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 30, 2014)

Jill I loved six feet under & Weeds and recommend them both . I am really addicted to Game of Thrones . It took me probably 4 episodes to get in to it but was soon hanging for the next episode. I brought the first three seasons on DVD and it helped to pass winter here .

I liked Sons of Anarchy too


----------



## susanne (Oct 1, 2014)

.
I forgot to mention Outlander, which I'm watching for free on watchtvlinks.com
http://watchtvlinks.sx/serie/Outlander_(2014)

This site carries many cable and network shows, old and new, if you have the patience to run their gauntlet of ads before getting to your show of choice. You can watch season 5 of Downton Abbey right now, instead of waiting until January to watch it on PBS.
http://watchtvlinks.sx/serie/downton_abbey


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2014)

It sounds like you guys have some good recommendations!

Susanne and others who may be interested, Amazon Prime runs about $99 per year, includes free shipping on many items, has a HUGE library of music, and a big selection of TV series and movies to stream. It seems to be a great compliment to what Netflix has to offer, and is something that H and I have used a lot over the past year. I plan to continue it the upcoming year. You can probably check it out online before you sign up to see what selections of music, TV, and movies are available and if it seems like a good value for your family. I think it has been for us.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 1, 2014)

I didn't renew my Amazon Prime account since they changed it and upped the price. There are still a lot of free shows to watch on the Roku though but it seems it just gets used for some cartoon shows now. I really liked my Prime for the books mostly and the free 2 day shipping but I'm not paying the increased price. We do have Directv so there are a few things I like to watch when I can. If it were up to me the 4 networks I get over the air would suffice.

For a new series I really like ZNation !

I watched the first few episodes of Damages when it first came on and really liked it. Years ago I loved to watch Six Feet Under and Sons of Anarchy.

One of my all time favorites is Boston Legal.

I'm a BIG Big Bang Theory fan so I watch that when it's on, even reruns....mentioning reruns Andy Griffith never gets old for me.

I also LOVE the new Dallas. I don't watch much TV anymore but if I can it's usually on the weekend and I tend to like the reality shows, like Duck Dynasty, Swamp People, Lizard Lick and almost all the cooking shows. Since they are like kin I also tune in to the new Honey Boo Boo episodes as well.... one of our Church members was even on a episode of that.

As far as making a point to watch anything during the week at night now, what I auto tune is The Voice, Masterchef, Dallas, and WWE.


----------



## susanne (Oct 1, 2014)

.
I loved Boston Legal!

Thanks, Jill, for the tip on Amazon Prime. I plan on buying some house things on there, so I think the free shipping may make this a great deal, and then the books and movies would be a bonus.

I watched this season's first episode of Downton Abbey last night, and sadly found it rather boring compared to previous seasons. It may pick up, or it may have run its course.


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2014)

It feels like Amazon Prime has been a good deal for us, but when I signed up for it initially last year, I did think I would probably cancel it after the 30 day free trial. Of course though, probably like a lot of people, I forgot about it and was not able to cancel it before the trial ran out. But it turned out we really liked it anyway. I was disappointed to see that the price went up, and have noticed over the year that less and less is available for the free two day shipping or that many lower priced things are now "add on" items. Still, in the end, I think we use it more than the $99/year worth for us. we do watch a lot of TV series from it, and since getting a new personal cell phone, I was not able to transfer all of my itunes songs to the new phone. There's probably a way, but I just haven't been able to figure it out (I transferred about half my songs, and not sure why I can't get the others over). So I have really enjoyed being able to download lots of songs from Amazon Prime. I might be the only person who has a playlist that includes Simon & Garfunkel, the Dead Kennedys, Linda Ronstadt, Nirvana, Lisa Loeb, Duran Duran, Sublime, and Bee Gees. Poor Harvey gets to hear me sing every word . The addition of Amazon Prime music was a factor in me deciding to keep it going.

I have wanted to watch Drop Dead Diva, so the endorsement here seals it on our to watch list. my sister gave me a box set of Downton Abbey for Christmas one year, and we did start watching it, and I think we will both like it. At the time though we just weren't in the mood for it but is also on our watch list. It is also one of the TV series that is included with Amazon Prime. We have been recording, but have not yet watched, Z-Nation. I'm sure we will love it, but I think I have some if not all of the series of books in audio format that it was based on. I want to check that out first, because I love those types of books, TV shows, and movies.

we only have a few more episodes of Weeds to watch and then we are done with it. We have both really enjoyed it a lot and I just hope it ties together in the end.

Breaking Bad was epic! I can't understand not want to watch it due to the subject matter.Harvey myself and my father watched it and loved it.

My parents have watched and love heck on Wheels, which i think is still in production. You can watch that through Netflix and Harvey has been watching it but I asked him to stop so that I could catch up and we can watch it together. It looks like it might be really good.

I wish that I hadn't started watching The Walking Dead, and could just indulge in watching that series all over again from the start. It is my favorite TV series ever. If it came on every day I would watch it every single day! I tried to get my parents to watch it, but they just did not get it. I swear, who would think a TV show about zombies could make you cry so many times? It is just so soooooo good. Modern day Western and realy well written, acted, and filmed.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 2, 2014)

I had it since it became available and really liked it, I did save on shipping using it. I got free 2 day shipping and one book per month from their HUGE lending library plus my choice out of 3 new books that were being published through amazon to read. I was happy with it and thought it a bargain. I don't think I ever shopped for something I couldn't get the free shipping on.

BUT I noticed after they announced the upcoming price increase (which coincidentally came about the same time as the state tax lawsuits they were in) that now there are less prime shipping items....and the last 3 times I ordered I had items that did not arrive in 2 days...never had that happen before. It's harder to find "prime" mentioned on the site, the name was even changed in my account.

Biggest thing I also noticed is that all of the prime books I had on my wishlist (except for 2) were no longer prime but are now advertised as "kindle unlimited" which is 9.99 a month. Under those circumstances for me renewing was not a option.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 2, 2014)

Another one that I find is better for TV shows is Hulu


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2014)

Hulu is great


----------



## susanne (Oct 2, 2014)

I may be confusing Hulu with some of the other websites, but some of these say they're free and then ask for your credit card #, which makes me run away. Could someone remind me of what Hulu requires?


----------



## Jill (Oct 2, 2014)

I think Hulu may offer some programming on computers and mobile devices for free. For "Hulu Plus", it's $7.99/month and will stream to computers, mobile devices, smart TVs, and Roku. It is mostly for TV series and carries TONS of shows from most major Networks, including NBC, ABC, FOX, Comedy Central, Bravo, etc. The major network it doesn't stream much if any current programming from is CBS. You can watch the most current episodes of the shows they carry 24hr after they air, I think. They do also carry some of their own original shows and we've like some of them.


----------



## lkblazin (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry if I'm intruding, I've never been on this part of the forum. I just couldn't resist, but if you have the time consider The Blacklist. Very good series! just finished this weeks episode ( needless to say phenomenal as usual). There are many others but I think everyone said them all. I was watching orange is the new black. But I don't have Netflix anymore so can't


----------



## AngC (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't know about all that.

I think I might have Hulu but have never used it.

I can tell you that I'm heartily sick of reality (or staged reality) programs. Do we really need 3 or 4 shows about lumberjacks or fishermen?

Funny thing is, my husband got me started on watching cooking shows like Chopped; Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives; etc.


----------



## susanne (Oct 3, 2014)

My sister always has cooking shows on whenever I visit...she is an amazing cook. I think I should have my own show titled The Gourmand. I love to eat, especially when someone else is cooking!


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm adding lots of these recommendations to our IMDB account. You can create warchlists there, and I'm always using it on the tablet or phone to read about this or that TV show or movie AND to see what show an actor or actress was on before... The OCD in me gets driven up the wall when I can't figure out where I remember someone from and it's IMDB to the rescue.

We just finished Weeds, and are wanting something sort of light / comedy. Thinking maybe Royal Pains, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Suits, or ???

Regarding cooking shows, I love some of them! I call the cooking / food shows I like my "food porn". They can make me hungry even if I didn't think I was though so I have to be careful about watching if I am not planning to eat soon, or I'll get into junk food


----------



## Miniv (Oct 3, 2014)

Both Larry and I love to re-watch "Bones" and "Numbers" on Netflix


----------



## sfmini (Oct 3, 2014)

I am so happy to find others who loved Six Feet Under! Actually the last episode has given me a great deal of peace in deciding how I want to be "disposed of" when I die. I originally said cremation just because the thought of embalming was gross, all those plugs in places plugs don't belong. It opened my eyes to green burial and that is what I have decided I want. There is a place not far from where I live where I can be buried in a shroud or basket in a natural setting that will become a nature preserve.

I got hooked on Downton Abbey, it is really good.

Love Amazon Prime for the shipping and for the free book borrow every month, they are really great books you get to borrow.


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2014)

Bones is on our list. I read the series to date, and it is really good, too!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 5, 2014)

Jill said:


> I have wanted to watch Drop Dead Diva, so the endorsement here seals it on our to watch list.


Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 5, 2014)

Drop dead diva is good. Wish they would get the last season on. The fosters is good as well.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 5, 2014)

I thought of another over the weekend , that I really enjoyed. I think its called "United states of Tara"

I think the first season won an Emmy or some big award. Unfortunately there is only three seasons.

Its about a lady who battles split personality disorder and how it impacts on her family.


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2014)

United States of Tara had hit my to-watch list, So i'm happy to read the endorsement!


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2014)

fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> Let me know what you think of it.


I wasn't sleepy and H wanted to sleep, so I thought I'd check out Drop Dead Diva on NetFlix. I'm about halfway through the first episode but had to come here to tell you I already *love* it!!! I'm happy there are so many seasons out. This is going to be a regular go-yo TV show for me



. Thank you for the recommendation


----------



## Jill (Oct 9, 2014)

For our joint go-to shows, H and I are on Californication and Trailer Park Boys. Yeah, not to brag, ha-ha! Excited to see the latest The Walking Dead this weekend. That is our all-time favorite


----------



## Ashley (Oct 9, 2014)

I also like how to get away with murder


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2014)

We watched an episode of Supernatural last night, the pilot episode. I didn't really like it that much, but I think H did. I will try another episode because I know it's really popular. It turns out that H seems to like Drop Dead Diva, too! He's watched a couple episodes with me. I like that the intro, at least the first season, shows you what you need to know about the show for any episode to make sense incase you missed it up until that episode.

I remembered another show I'd dub binge worthy -- American Horror Story!

One show we might start too is Veronica Mars. I know that's got a lot of fans and one of the chick lit book series I'm into now keeps referring to that show in the latest book I'm reading (Rock Chick Regret).


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 12, 2014)

_I'm a big fan of supernatural. I think they should have ended the series after season 5 because they are getting to old for their parts. Good show anyway._


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2014)

I think I will like it better the next time especially if I'm not in the mood for a cartoon! It was H's choice


----------



## Jill (Dec 28, 2014)

I pulled this back up and read thru it again. I put some on our watch list, but that is huge and I'd forgotten about a few (Blacklist, United States of Tara...).

I have two really great additions. heck on Wheels (3 seasons now on Netflix) and Sons of Anarchy (6 seasons on Netflix). We've watched all of what Netflix has of heck on Wheels (amazingly good!) and the first season of Sons of Anarchy, which is also just really, really well done. These kinds of shows blow the socks off of most Hollywood or Indy movies these days!


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 28, 2014)

I was so hooked on Lilyhammer it took me only a couple of days to blow through the latest season on Netflix. The only ongoing shows I have going on right now are Criminal Minds and Leverage. Time for me to get hooked on something else so I am exploring some of the recommendations found here. We were totally turned off by Sons of Anarchy, sorry, but it was unanimous. My husband watches a lot of Leave it to Beaver and Rockford Files and while they do roust up a few giggles from me I do need something to keep me a bit more interested. I watched 30 Rock for a while but soon was ready to drop it. I hope Scandal comes back, as it had me hooked. Same goes for Boss, Madmen, Revenge, Jericho, Copper, Damages, and House of Cards. Bones and One Tree Hill are a couple that I watched almost daily until I completed all episodes. Just finished the ten episodes of Marco Polo and enjoyed it but must warn you that it is for mature audiences. I was really into Orange Is The New Black until like Sons of Anarchy there came a point of being turned off to the point of turning it off. I read good reviews about Peaky Binders...has anyone checked it out?


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 28, 2014)

We can't get cable and don't have dish so we only get local programming here. Blacklist was one we both enjoyed. Hubby's weekly too is Survivor when it's on. We both like Amazing Race. He got into The Voice with me again this season-we both get such a kick out of Blake Shelton and Adam Levine's smacks to each other! And the other judges are fun too. I like shows like The Taste and Master Chef and Jr. Master Chef. H sometimes watches Hells Kitchen (I like Food shows). We tend to watch a lot of the reality shows like that. Some others are Who's Line is It Anyway, the game show Wheel of Fortune, and H likes the old MASH reruns. He also has to have his weekly Shark attack (LOL).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 12, 2015)

Netflix is launched here in Oz next month, so ill be checking this thread out to see what TV series ill be getting stuck in to


----------

